

Live Lisp coding as art - jgrant27
http://www.imagine27.com/articles/2009-04-09-010147_live_lisp_art_opengl_synth_sound.html

======
adbachman
The software is Impromptu
[[http://impromptu.moso.com.au/](http://impromptu.moso.com.au/...](http://impromptu.moso.com.au/\]\(http://impromptu.moso.com.au/\)),
it sounds a lot like [fluxus](<http://www.pawfal.org/fluxus/>) which emilis
mentioned.

> Impromptu is an OSX programming environment for composers, sound artists,
> VJ's and graphic artists with an interest in live or interactive
> programming. Impromptu is a Scheme language environment, a member of the
> Lisp family of languages.

------
swombat
That is pretty awesome, yet at the same time, it's kind of a shame (in an
ideal way) that he used samples rather than generating the whole lot
programmatically... now that would have been pretty mind-blowing. As it is, it
was more like setting up a sequencer that happened to be controlled via lisp.
That's impressive, but the other option would have been even better (and is
definitely doable)...

~~~
jrnkntl
Probably, but then they should change the "or skip ahead (at least 3
minutes)." to "or go to the third movie and jump in on 25 minutes"

~~~
jobeirne
Which one is the "third" movie?

------
jobeirne
This would be a great example of what "hacking" is to someone unfamiliar with
the classical usage of the term.

------
andreyf
Bah, what does this have to do with Lisp? It seems like something that could
be done in any language.

Now, what I would like to see is how the AST of a large project evolves over
time. Not just the commits to a repository, but the entire AST of the codebase
as it's being typed.

~~~
jobeirne
Someone sounds bitter on account of his favorite programming language.

Lisp is especially conducive to this sort of thing because it is (arguably)
the best suited language for rapid prototyping; sure this could be done in
other languages, but it wouldn't be as pretty or smooth.

~~~
andreyf
What? Don't get me wrong, I'm as big a Lisp fan as any, but everything done in
the video has nothing to do with what makes Lisp uniquene - macros. Any
language with a repl would do here as well.

------
emilis_info
You can do it too! See some of the programs you can use for this:
<http://www.toplap.org/index.php/ToplapSystems>

I have tried fluxus (<http://www.pawfal.org/fluxus/>) about a year ago and it
involved some non-trivial tinkering before I could start it on my Ubuntu
laptop.

Good tool to start conversations at developer conferences ;-)

------
twism
Anyone know what emacs (assumption) mode he's using?

~~~
mahmud
Probably SLIME, though I have never seen a shot of the window borders or any
of the emacs decorations.

If this was indeed Emacs, the author doesn't seem to know of the M-(
parenthesis matching keychord. You can see him type the opening paren, types
the code which is autocompleted just find, but he also types the closing paren
manually. M-( will give you matching parens and put the cursor in between.

~~~
radu_floricica
From a comment above:

> Impromptu doesn't run on a REPL, though. It detects and evaluates whatever
> statement you're inside of.

------
losher
underwhelming...

